# DirecTV to Dishnetwork Conversion...



## ssedha (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I searched a lot, and seems like even though this is a common topic, the answers are never too clear. I've found answers the other way around, but not this. I promise if I get help and I am successful, I will write a tutorial on how to do this for users in this community.

The Details...
I live in an apartment. I had DirecTV for a couple years and basically got sick of paying $80 for TV. Decided to end the service. My parents have DishNetwork, and they are pretty happy with their service, especially since they get everyone of their fav. channels on the Hindi Mega Pack. 

I want to sign up for Dishnetwork as well, but do not want to tie myself to a 2-yr contract. My job is such that I could be asked to move to VA within a month's notice and thus would not want to deal with ETF's and such. Cable in my area is just terrible.

I like hindi channels and best of all Cricket. My parents have a couple spare old DishNetwork receivers sitting in their basement, which I can use. I'd like to use one of those receivers, and possibly install the dish myself so that I won't have to worry about contracts, etc. I tried getting in touch with Dishnetwork, but they said they will run a credit check just to tell me how much installation charges would be for the dish at my place. (Useless in my opinion). 

What I have is the DirecTV slimline series dish with a SWM lnb. There is also a power inducer inside the apartment. The dish is oval, but large. In order for me to get Dishnetwork (hindi channels that is), i would need to either convert it into a Dish 500 (point it to 61.5), or I could convert it to Dish 500+, which includes 3 Dish Pro LNBs pointing to 4 satellites and then using a SW44 switch to combine the signal, use a power inducer and basically have a similar setup to what my parent's house has. 

My question is, can this be done? Given that I purchase all of this equipment myself? The wires from the satellite to my apt. are very well run (underground etc.) so was thinking I could just capitalize on that. 

Thoughts / Suggestions?

Thank You

PS...
I've attached some pictures for reference...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ssedha said:


> Hi Everyone. I searched a lot, and seems like even though this is a common topic, the answers are never too clear. I've found answers the other way around, but not this. I promise if I get help and I am successful, I will write a tutorial on how to do this for users in this community.
> 
> The Details...
> I live in an apartment. I had DirecTV for a couple years and basically got sick of paying $80 for TV. Decided to end the service. My parents have DishNetwork, and they are pretty happy with their service, especially since they get everyone of their fav. channels on the Hindi Mega Pack.
> ...


I would recommend you to buy the Dish Network dish you would need from a local Dish Network dealer or Ebay,or www.solidsignal.com .Change out that DirecTV dish and install the Dish Network dish yourself or pay to have it installed to avoid any contract or commitment.Good Luck!


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

First, if you did get into a contract, the installation at your new residence would be free. You wouldn't need to pay an ETF if you move and keep the service at your new residence. If your new residence can't receive a satellite signal, they would forgive the ETF. 

To answer your question, yes, this can be done. Assuming the cable is still good, you could use it.

Do you know which model of receivers that you would be installing?


----------



## ssedha (Dec 28, 2011)

My parents have 2 DP311s and a DVR 510 receiver sitting. I can also buy from Dish Network a ViP 722k. So options are there... I guess getting a credit check and installing it locally might be worth it...


----------



## Slamminc11 (Jan 28, 2005)

jsk said:


> ...If your new residence can't receive a satellite signal, they would forgive the ETF. ...


I don't think this is correct. Why should Dish let the ETF drop? This would be the customers choice to move, not Dish's. Moving and not being able to get a signal is not a reason for the ETF to be waived.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

I asked before I got my 722K. I don't remember if it was a DiRT member or a phone CSR that told me, but they said that they would forgive the ETF if I wasn't able to get a signal after I moved. I was able to get a signal, so I never had to test that out.


----------



## ssedha (Dec 28, 2011)

They say they will waive the ETF, but they don't. They cite some FCC regulations asking YOU the consumer to fight your land lord to allow Dish. Either ways, the new land lord, where I would be staying does not allow any type of Dish. Therefore I'm not going to get into that. Do I have any option of using the current directv dish with Dish Network LNBFs? Or should I get the ENTIRE setup from Dish Network? I did find a local guy who's willing to sell me the LNBFs + Switch for about $40, but that will result in me running 4 wires into my home. On eBay I found a NEW system where you could combine signal from 4 satellites into 1 wire. That probably would be ideal...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

1. The landlord cannot wholly prohibit you from getting a dish.

2. You can't use the current Direct dish with Dish LNBFs.

Get the entire setup from Dish and avoid the Frankenstein you're trying to create.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Have you considered Free To Air? I have installed many FTA dishes for people wishing to receive Channels from India. You would not have a monthly fee and you would probably have less than $200.00 in equipment.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

International channels require the Dish 500+ which picks up the core Dish channels from the DBS slots at 110 and 119, and intl channels from the FSS slot 118.75. FSS is the reason for the bigger dish and unique LNB. If you're getting HD, adding an LNB for 129 will make that a Dish 1000+.

Depending on the satellite your local channels are on, you could be in an Eastern Arc market. EA is a duplication of the Dish service using MPEG-4 compression and coming from the 61.5, 72.7 and 77 slots which requires a Dish 1000.4. In this case you would also have a Dish 500+ and run the FSS output to the 1000.4's LNB input.

The SW44, if you can find one, is a legacy switch and not compatible with the 500+ which has DishPro LNBs. The external switches you can use are the DP34 (good for the 500+ to the 311), DPP33 and DPP44 (these 3- and 4-slot switches will allow single-line installation of the 722). A newer version of the 500+ LNB head released earlier this year has an integrated DPP switch.

The 311 can be used with the 500+ but not HD and not EA.

Same applies to the 510 except that it is scheduled to be obsoleted within 2 years. (It doesn't recognize the 8PSK modulation the Western Arc channels will be moving to to allow more channels.) If Dish will activate it, it will later be replaced by a 512.

The 722k, like all the current HD receivers (ViP and future XiP lines), can be used on either arc.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

"Slamminc11" said:


> I don't think this is correct. Why should Dish let the ETF drop? This would be the customers choice to move, not Dish's. Moving and not being able to get a signal is not a reason for the ETF to be waived.


Well, it has been reported in the past customers of both companies have been able to get etf's dropped due moving and having LOS issues. If you move and have landlord issues that is different but the other has happened for other people. Most customers are not able to look at a prospective residence and judge if LOS is possible. My guess is that they do it because that is what a company that wants to gain a good reputation would do. A company that wants to be douchey would do otherwise. But douchey is bad for word of mouth.


----------



## ssedha (Dec 28, 2011)

BNUMM said:


> Have you considered Free To Air? I have installed many FTA dishes for people wishing to receive Channels from India. You would not have a monthly fee and you would probably have less than $200.00 in equipment.


I have not. Is there any more info on those channels from India? Which ones I can get and how I can set it up???
Thank You


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

ssedha said:


> I have not. Is there any more info on those channels from India? Which ones I can get and how I can set it up???
> Thank You


Flex TV is the answer in this situation. It requires no credit check, no SSN, and not contract. Besides, the equipment is not leased, you OWN it. It is a prepaid satellite system. Also, you might want to consider DISH Network's IP service. If you have broadband, you can get Hindi channels via internet onto your TV. So if you move into an apt with no patio, you can still get your favorite channels....

Search Flex TV on google and you will find some information there. I cannot point you to any particular dealer (per website rules).

Rick


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ssedha said:


> I have not. Is there any more info on those channels from India? Which ones I can get and how I can set it up???
> Thank You


Check Lyngsat site - 97W GlobeCast World TV.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

ssedha said:


> I have not. Is there any more info on those channels from India? Which ones I can get and how I can set it up???
> Thank You


If you do this get at least a 36" dish. Sadoun is a good source for equipment and they should be able to answer your questions. Go to Lyngsat to find the satellite you want. I believe they are at 99 degrees and 101 degrees.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Your believing is misleading him, I posted correct sat position for free sat TV right above your post. I didn't think it would be so hard check Lyngsat before posting.


It was a typo. I meant 97degrees. Thanks for catching the mistake.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

*lets delete our last four posts to avoid confusion for OP and other readers*


----------



## ssedha (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you all for your replies. I ended up getting the new type of the Dish Network LNBFs that you could run with a single wire. Since it was already pre-wired by directv, all i have to do is switch my satellite antenna, adjust the skew & elevation and point it in the SW direction and theoretically I should have signal to Dish Satellites. 

Meanwhile, by the time I get this working, I will also look for Flex TV and the other ideas you have pointed me to. Would need to read a lot and get information. But sounds like a very good idea.


----------

